# Please ID These



## porkosta (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi I just got back from Fiji and was just wondering if anyone could ID these geckos and toads that I saw there?

The were out every night in the hundreds so just wondering if anyone knew what they were.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## lazylizzy (Mar 24, 2011)

i think it is an asian house gecko.. something common here in australia LOL


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2011)

Cane Toads and AHG's
Both introduced


----------



## porkosta (Mar 24, 2011)

lazylizzy said:


> i think it is an asian house gecko.. something common here in australia LOL


 
Not common everywhere, I have never seen them around where I live.



Geckoman said:


> Cane Toads and AHG's


 
Thanks Geckoman,

Never actually seen cane toads or AHG's in real life so not sure what they look like.


----------



## lazylizzy (Mar 24, 2011)

well it is officially listed by the queensland govournment as widespread and abundent...... common?


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 24, 2011)

are you serious? I thought you were taking the piss haha

I'd have to agree though, it looks very much like a cane toad and asian house gecko. A good way to ID between frogs and toads in Australia is that toads have two bulging poison glands on the back of the head (I guess would be the most accurate location?) You can see something that resembles them in line with the forelimbs on your third picture. None of our frogs have them.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I know it is widespread in Queensland, my point is that I don't live in Queensland and I have never seen any down where I live.... yet....


----------



## lazylizzy (Mar 24, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> are you serious? I thought you were taking the piss haha
> 
> I'd have to agree though, it looks very much like a cane toad and asian house gecko. A good way to ID between frogs and toads in Australia is that toads have two bulging poison glands on the back of the head (I guess would be the most accurate location?) You can see something that resembles them in line with the forelimbs on your third picture. None of our frogs have them.


 
also 'most' frogs hop and 'most' toads walk.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 24, 2011)

porkosta said:


> Yes I know it is widespread in Queensland, my point is that I don't live in Queensland and I have never seen any down where I live.... yet....


 
They will never be that far down due to the fact that asian house geckos are killed by the cold.
I found a baby one in a pile of timber on a construction site in kempsey (mid north coast), it would of hitched a ride but any that do are killed in the winter.


----------



## frogboy77 (Mar 28, 2011)

when i went to figi i killed over a hundred cane toads with a golf stick on a path i found
never thought hitting a big fat toad could be so fun ha ha ha lol


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 28, 2011)

cane toad and asian house gecko


----------



## adfel (Mar 28, 2011)

More to the point..... Did you have fun in Fiji???? My partner and I are going over there in about 5 weeks time...


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 28, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> None of our frogs have them.


Litoria Splendida have parotoid glands. But they are easily distinguishable from Cane Toads.


----------



## jack (Mar 28, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> A good way to ID between frogs and toads in Australia is that toads have two bulging poison glands on the back of the head (I guess would be the most accurate location?) You can see something that resembles them in line with the forelimbs on your third picture. None of our frogs have them.



really obvious parotoid glands are found in several native frogs


----------



## eipper (Mar 28, 2011)

The "frogs" are Cane Toads Rhinella marina and the geckos are either Gehyra sp or Hemidactylus, but from those pics I am not sure.

Incidently, Asian House Geckos are on the move, They are have been recorded living in Perth now, They would survive in Sydney..even in winter simply due to the warmth from houses

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 28, 2011)

hahaha brings back memories. went to plantation island last year, had toad and crab races. and yes everyone gambled on the hahahaha.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies.



adfel said:


> More to the point..... Did you have fun in Fiji???? My partner and I are going over there in about 5 weeks time...


 
Fiji was awesome. You will have a great time no matter where you go.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 28, 2011)

jack said:


> really obvious parotoid glands are found in several native frogs


 


Dannyboi said:


> Litoria Splendida have parotoid glands. But they are easily distinguishable from Cane Toads.


I like your thinking Jack.


----------

